# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My three male and one female Epipedobates anthonyi

## pissedbudgie

This first of four pics is of one of the males where I just missed him calling



The second is a different male but this time I caught the call. The call is VERY loud btw. You wouldn't believe such a big sound could come out of such a tiny frog !



This is the female hiding away from the attention of three males.



And lastly the final male guarding his eggs which are in a film canister.



Sorry the pics are not the best, but this is a very old camera. My newer camera is just terrible at close-up pictures, even on macro.

Hope you enjoy them

----------


## Lynn

Thank you ! For posting these great photos.
Congrats on the eggs!
We wold love to follow their progress !

If you have an iPhone ----this little gadget is a blast !

olloclip 3-In-One iPhone Photo Lens

 :Butterfly:  Lynn

----------


## pissedbudgie

Thank you.
As these eggs are nearly a week old I will be leaving them where they are until just before they are due to hatch.
When I get some more, I plan to remove them to a petri dish and attempt to make a time-lapse video of their progress. 
If I can make one good enough (I am very critical of my own work, probably over critical) I would be happy to share it with everyone.

I do have an iphone and seeing that little gadget you sugested I just had to have one (Bit of a gadget freak here) and have just placed the order for one  :Wink: 
Not sure if I should thank you or curse you for making me spend even more money  :Big Grin: 
So for now I will thank you.

----------


## Lynn

> Thank you.
> As these eggs are nearly a week old I will be leaving them where they are until just before they are due to hatch.
> When I get some more, I plan to remove them to a petri dish and attempt to make a time-lapse video of their progress. 
> If I can make one good enough (I am very critical of my own work, probably over critical) I would be happy to share it with everyone.
> 
> I do have an iphone and seeing that little gadget you sugested I just had to have one (Bit of a gadget freak here) and have just placed the order for one 
> Not sure if I should thank you or curse you for making me spend even more money 
> So for now I will thank you.


 :Big Grin: 
Oh !  That's great...You will not be sorry. It's a blast !
It the best toy I have purchased in a long time.

Take a peak at my R imitator 'Varadero' egg development album.
The majority of the photos were taken with the olloclip macro lens. 
One of these days the mister is going to come on when I have my head in an enclosure and mess up my iPhone -yikes.

Have fun  -  Lynn

----------


## YourSoJelly

Very gorgeous frogs! Quite stunning colors.

----------


## pissedbudgie

Lynn That is exactly my kind of luck ! I don't have a mister YET! But it is next on my to buy list. The purchase of the olloclip has put that off a little longer.

YourSoJelly Thank you, although the camera I used really doesn't do them justice. It washes out the colour in the stripes and makes the body colour look a bit muddy for want of a better word.

----------


## pissedbudgie

Lynn, if those pictures aren't testimonial enough to get one, the I don't know what is !
Just out of interest, which model iphone did you use ?

----------


## Lynn

Here you go:
I can't believe I saved the box! 
BTW ( I have an iPhone 4GS )

----------


## pissedbudgie

Exactly the one I ordered, although I got black instead of red. hmm.... I guess that makes it not so exactly then.
I have a 4 and a 4s, I just wondered in case you had a 5 which I think may have a slightly better camera and I would then not get quite as good results as you.

Thanks for clearing that up, it gives me hope for my own results.

----------

